# Help Please 100% DAV Here



## thomas622800 (Jul 27, 2014)

What bank does the Direct Express Debit MasterCard work ATM in Manila. I received my disability payments on this green card. Anyone using this card please help me sorry for posting again.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

thomas622800 said:


> What bank does the Direct Express Debit MasterCard work ATM in Manila. I received my disability payments on this green card. Anyone using this card please help me sorry for posting again.


You should have your choice of banks there to receive your payments. At the same time, your banks ATM card should be accepted by most any ATM machine here. Might be a good idea to contact the RAO at the Angeles City VFW Post for any further information...


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

thomas622800 said:


> What bank does the Direct Express Debit MasterCard work ATM in Manila. I received my disability payments on this green card. Anyone using this card please help me sorry for posting again.


May I ask what that has to do with 100% DAV? What bank issued the card? 
Is it a CIRRUS card. a plus card. As it will work at any ATM that recognize those types of cards.
Is your disability deposited here in PI or a US bank?


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

thomas622800 said:


> What bank does the Direct Express Debit MasterCard work ATM in Manila. I received my disability payments on this green card. Anyone using this card please help me sorry for posting again.


I've used my MasterCard logo bankcard at MetroBank, BDO, RCBC, and RobinsonsBank ATMs. It should also work at many others. Just look for the MasterCard logo on the ATM.


----------



## thomas622800 (Jul 27, 2014)

Because i have my good days and bad days with my injury, It's deposit on the card no bank.


----------

